# Not Kijiji Alert - Ibanez Ragtime Special Acoustic



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Thought this was a pretty cool looking guitar. Never seen one before. A google search says they were only made for a few years in the early 80's. It is included in a content sale this Saturday December 10 in London. I see lots of Kijiji alert threads, so I thought I would give a heads up on this since it is on a website most here probably don't watch for guitars. I would go to have a look at it myself, but a new roof a few weeks back has sort of decimated my play money fund.

Link to the advertisement here.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Unique looking guitar. I wonder what that cone in the sound hole is supposed to do.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Unique looking guitar. I wonder what that cone in the sound hole is supposed to do.


Probably to hide what a crappy guitar this was-I should know as I owned one.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow. I forgot about these. I had one too but mine did not have that cone in the sound hole. The quality of the guitar was top drawer, but other than that I feel like mine was a little unremarkable. Perhaps I just had a dud.


----------

